# Digital Meat Thermometers:  the Good; the Bad



## wildwes

I'm sure everyone out there has a digital thermometer they like for specific reasons; I was hoping i could hear what thermometer you have and what you think about it.  Does it read accurately?  Have you gone through a couple of them cause they keep breaking?  Would you purchase the same brand/model?

thanks.


----------



## pgeobc

Well, I've had several of the small, white Polder electronic variety that will stand normal oven temps. I used them for kitchen work and for barbeque work and they did yeoman service. Eventually all of them went south for some reason and that may or may not have been the probes; I did not try to sort that out.

I've had a couple of Oregon Scientific radio thermometers. One is a red one labeled for barbeque work and the other is silver and simply did normal oven and meat temps. Both had circular, flying-saucer type sending units. The silver one only had government allowable temps available on it; one could not program in a custom temp, so I got rid of it. The red one functioned relatively well until, during one long cook, it lost its mind. After multiple resets of both the sending and receiving units, it finally came back. What a Pain! My new ET-732 and 3 new Polders are one the way.


----------



## SmokinAl

Even the cheap therms will read accurately. I check mine every couple of smokes just to make sure. I have several Taylor's & Accu-rite's. The key is to not let the probe get water in it where the wire attaches to it. I clean mine with rubbing alcohol. They last a long time for me.


----------



## venture

I have some cheap Accurites from Wally and they have performed flawlessly.  Perfectly accurate and I have never had a problem with probes.  I love my Maverick 732 remote, but my meat probe went south.  Maverick is very good about replacing them, though.  You can get these from Todd at A-MAZ-N Products when you order your AMNS. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark

I have 2 master forge wireless .My wife even droped one in the mud and left it overnight while it was still on transmiting.I has meat table made in to it for all meats and fish.I wish it had a pit setting or adjustable set point.I would recomend it for just meat.Got it at lowes $25 before tax.


----------



## scarbelly

I have two Maverick tems. I love both of them. I have never had an issue with either one and with Todd selling them it is a no brainer for me


----------



## garyinmd

I have used multiple brands over the years and have had pretty good luck with everything.  Right now I have 2 ET-732's and use them every time, usually smoke at least once a week.


----------



## otter

I got a Maveric 732 ..... My first as a B-day Gift have had it for over a year NO Regrets LOVE IT


----------



## austinl

Any therm that is NSF rated will be accurate.


----------



## venture

Well, maybe.  I have had therms that were a little off.  I always do the ice water test and the boiling water test. I place more emphasis on the boiling water test because that is the heat range I am more interested in. When doing the boiling water test, be sure to adjust for altitude:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/boilpoint.htm

Having said that, of you are only one or two degrees off, that will probably be OK. Most commercial therms will get you there, but be sure to test them occasionally.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

